# [Sammelthread] Euer Lob, Kritik und andere Gedanken zur Ausgabe #261 (07/2022)



## PCGH_Richard (25. Mai 2022)

Hallo, liebe PCGH-Community!

Die *Ausgabe 07/2022 (#261)* ist ab Mittwoch, den *01. Juni *im sehr gut sortierten Einzelhandel verfügbar (schaut mal *hier bei euch in der Umgebung* nach der PC Games Hardware) und kann digital bereits ab Freitag, den *27. Mai *bezogen werden. Natürlich verzichten wir auch beim aktuellen Heft nicht auf den zentralen Feedback-Sammelthread. Hier dürft ihr eure Anregungen, Kritiken oder auch Lob festhalten. Unsere Aufmerksamkeit ist euch gewiss, wir diskutieren intern jeden Input und antworten nach Möglichkeit.

Sollte euer Stammkiosk nicht zur Verfügung stehen, könnt ihr das *Heft auch bestellen*, entweder gedruckt oder digital. *Weitere Links* findet ihr im Promo-Artikel ganz unten.

Eure Anregungen in Form von Lob, Kritik und allgemeinem Feedback sind bei uns immer herzlich willkommen, *schließlich lebt dieses Heft von euch und für euch!* Wohl formulierter Input wird von der Redaktion zudem gerne gelesen, anschließend reflektiert und soweit wir können auch zügig beantwortet. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind, jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank im Bett liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht auf jedes einzelne Posting eine Antwort schreiben, wir lesen eure Meinungen und nehmen euer Feedback wirklich zu Herzen, _also haut gerne in die Tasten_! 

In dem Sinne, eine spannende neue Ausgabe, viel Spaß beim Lesen und bleibt bitte alle gesund!
*Eure PCGH-Redaktion*


----------



## onkel-foehn (29. Mai 2022)

@PCGH 

Kleiner Tipp : Ihr solltet im Titel schon irgendetwas von nVidia erwähnen, sonst klickt da KEINER drauf ...  

MfG Föhn.


----------



## PCGH_Richard (30. Mai 2022)

onkel-foehn schrieb:


> @PCGH
> 
> Kleiner Tipp : Ihr solltet schon im Titel schon irgendetwas von nVidia erwähnen, sonst klickt da KEINER drauf ...
> 
> MfG Föhn.



Ja, das übliche "Wie viel pack ich in die Überschrift, ohne dass die aus allen Nähten platzt?"-Dilemma.  Allein bei den CPU-/GPU-Kombinationen sollte aber eigentlich klar sein, dass Nvidia natürlich dabei ist. Ich wäge nachher mal ab (entweder RTX 3050 Custom-Modelle raus oder 'mit Nvidia/AMD/Intel' weglassen).


----------



## ArktosFFM (30. Mai 2022)

Die Mainboard-Übersicht zu S1700 und der Nachtest vom B660-G Gaming WiFi sind großartig.  Mich hat das Z690 UD überrascht, gute Platine für 175 € aktuell. Lob an den zuständigen Redakteur

Die 3050 Übersicht genauso willkommen....


----------



## todd-frosty (31. Mai 2022)

Zum Thema "Test: Radeon-Refresh-Reihe (RX 6950 XT, 6750XT, 6650 XT)" fehlte mir eine normale 6900XT (Luft) zum Vergleich, da sonst der Vergleich ziwschen 6950XT (Luft)  und 6900XT (Luft) verfälscht wird.
Eine 6900XT Custom Design ohne Wasserkühlung wäre super gewesen.


----------



## PCGH_Richard (31. Mai 2022)

todd-frosty schrieb:


> Zum Thema "Test: Radeon-Refresh-Reihe (RX 6950 XT, 6750XT, 6650 XT)" fehlte mir eine normale 6900XT (Luft) zum Vergleich, da sonst der Vergleich ziwschen 6950XT (Luft)  und 6900XT (Luft) verfälscht wird.
> Eine 6900XT Custom Design ohne Wasserkühlung wäre super gewesen.



Da wir niemals alle Grafikkarten testen können, die in den letzten 10 Jahren erschienen sind, staffeln wir, sofern möglich und organisatorisch sinnvoll, das Testfeld – auch bei den aktuellen GPUs gehen wir so vor. Bei den momentanen Generationen kann man als Faustregel dafür aber mitnehmen: 

Die Geforce RTX 3080 Ti findet sich immer zwischen RTX 3090 und RTX 3080 wieder, während die RTX 3070 Ti um ca. 10 Prozent vor der RTX 3070 liegt. Und ähnlich sieht es bei unserem AMD-Fall hier aus, denn die Radeon RX 6900 XT (Luft) bewegt stets auf halbem Weg zwischen der RX 6800 XT und der RX 6900 XT LC. 

Letztere ist minimal schneller als die neue Radeon RX 6950 XT, relevant ist die Leistungsdifferenz von höchstens 2 Prozent zu keiner Zeit. Die Radeon RX 6650 XT und RX 6750 XT überbieten ihre Vorgänger 6600 XT und 6750 XT um jeweils rund 5 Prozent.

Grundsätzlich lassen sich viele Grafikkarten und die Performance-Unterschiede relativ genau einschätzen - ein kurzer Blick auf unsere *Grafikkarten-Rangliste* beziehungsweise die große Übersicht in diesem Artikel (als *Bonusindex*).


----------



## PCGH_Dave (31. Mai 2022)

ArktosFFM schrieb:


> Die 3050 Übersicht genauso willkommen....


Danke. Das war mal etwas anderes, frisches, als immer nur CPUs zu testen ^^


----------



## Birdy84 (31. Mai 2022)

Danke für den Test der RAM Skalierung. Das hilft hoffentlich um den Mythos hier, dass Ryzen so unglaublich gut mit höherem RAM- und IF-Takt skaliert, tot zu kriegen. Denn offensichtlich bietet der CO mehr Leistungspotenzial, trotz eures high End RAM Kits.


----------



## hm1 (1. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

nachdem ich mir im April ein neues Alder Lake System zugeammengebaut hatte, waren die letzten drei Ausgaben eher weniger spannend für mich . In letzter Zeit gab es gefühlt nur Tests und Fachwissen, aber leider kaum Praxisartikel.

*Schön wären Praxisartikel zum Thema Hitze* (passend zum bevorstehenden Sommer). zB. ein Sommer-Tuning Artikel (also Undervolting) mit Hintergrundwissen zu verschiedenen Chipsets, also nicht nur Highend, sondern auch B660 wäre toll (denn hier gibt es keinen adaptiv Offset!) .

Eine Anmerkung zum Mainboardtest. Ich finde es super, dass auf die nicht offensichtlichen Unterschiede von B660 und Z690 Boards eingeganen wurde (und Quer über verschiedene Chipsets getestet wurde). Auch, dass gefühlt mehr über jedes Board geschrieben wurde gefällt mir!

Allerdings kann ich die Aussage beim *Asus Strix B660-G* "_bringt .... alles mit, was man zum Tunen kleiner Alderlake Prozessoren braucht_" nicht ganz unterschreiben. Das mag wohl für Overclocking stimmen (extrem viele Optionen! aber keine Interesse und nicht getestet), aber meine generelle BIOS/UEFI Erfahrung mit dem vom BIOS her vergleichbaren Asus Strix B660-I (gleiche BIOS-Version wie das B660-G) ist ernüchternd. zB. mir fehlt eine TJmax Einstellung (für Temperaturlimit). Die CPU Voltage Offset Funktion ist wahrscheinlich seit mehreren Versionen verbuggt, denn mein i7-12700K erreicht gerade mal -35mV ohne Leistungsverlust (bis -60mV halbiert sich die Singlecore Leistung!! -70mV crash...) - und ich glaube kaum, dass ich den schlechtesten i7-12700k der Welt besitze . Um das Problem zu lösen würde ich den oben ersehnten Praxisartikel benötigen ...

DH. es wäre auch toll wenn bei den Test auf die vorhandenen BIOS Optionen noch stärker eingegangen werden würde.

ps. ein 27" QHD Monitortest wäre auch wieder mal schön


----------



## PCGH_Dave (2. Juni 2022)

hm1 schrieb:


> Das mag wohl für Overclocking stimmen (extrem viele Optionen! aber keine Interesse und nicht getestet),


Warum hast du dann eine K-CPU gekauft?


hm1 schrieb:


> aber meine generelle BIOS/UEFI Erfahrung mit dem vom BIOS her vergleichbaren Asus Strix B660-I (gleiche BIOS-Version wie das B660-G) ist ernüchternd.


Die beiden Boards unterscheiden sich deutlich, vor allem bei den Spannungswandlern. Da spielt es keine Rolle, ob die gleiche UEFI-Version verwendet wird.


hm1 schrieb:


> Die CPU Voltage Offset Funktion ist wahrscheinlich seit mehreren Versionen verbuggt, denn mein i7-12700K erreicht gerade mal -35mV ohne Leistungsverlust (bis -60mV halbiert sich die Singlecore Leistung!! -70mV crash...) - und ich glaube kaum, dass ich den schlechtesten i7-12700k der Welt besitze .


Das ist aber nicht auszuschließen. Nur weil jemand anders (im Internet oder von sonst woher) bessere Werte erreicht, muss das nicht auch für deine Hardware gelten. Für mich ist es jedenfalls kein Wunder, dass die Leistung bei unzureichender Spannung erst abfällt und dann schließlich gar nicht mehr erbracht wird; du drehst der CPU den Hahn zu, was soll sie sonst tun?


----------



## Darkearth27 (2. Juni 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Danke für den Test der RAM Skalierung. Das hilft hoffentlich um den Mythos hier, dass Ryzen so unglaublich gut mit höherem RAM- und IF-Takt skaliert, tot zu kriegen. Denn offensichtlich bietet der CO mehr Leistungspotenzial, trotz eures high End RAM Kits.



Naja, wenn man halt keine Angaben der Subtimings macht und somit davon ausgehen muss, dass nur die Maintimings und der Takt angehoben wird, kann man auch nicht großartig Leistung gewinnen.

Ich kann dieses "geunke" von den Leuten immer nicht verstehen, die behaupten RAM OC bringt nichts.

Es ist die Datenautobahn zwischen CPU und GPU (salopp ausgedrückt).

3200 mit 14 14 14 34
3600 mit 16 16 16 36
3800 mit 16 15 15 15

Der Unterschied ist im 1:1 wohl maximal bei 5 bis vielleicht 7% durch den Takt, wenn man allerdings die Subs anzieht, dann werden aus diesen 5% (nicht beim 3D) gerne mal bis zu 20% wenn der RAM die Daten schneller an die GPU weiterleiten kann.

Ich kann dir unzählige Tests dazu bereitstellen.
(Leserartikel war geplant, aber aufgrund familiärer Notfälle / Probleme werde ich das nicht so schnell schaffen)



Leider nervt es immer wieder sowas zu lesen und es ist somit _*auch eine Kritik an den Tests bzw dessen Testweise*_*.*
Klar dauert das Testen auf stabilen Betrieb immer, aber lasst doch bitte endlich dieses "RAM OC" - (welches kein wirkliches OC ist) weg oder schreibt wenigstens dazu, dass es kein "echtes" RAM OC ist, sondern nur die Haupttimings angezogen wurden und somit viel Potential liegen gelassen wird.

Dazu dann auch hier wieder der Vorschlag, nutzt ZenTimings (für AMD Systeme) um die Timings anzugeben und bei Intel ein Tool wie z.B. den *ASRock Timing Configurator*, dann kann man das "RAM OC" wesentlich besser darstellen und erklären und alle die sich mit RAM OC auskennen werden dann zufrieden sein (inklusive mir).

Wo wir gerade bei "Leistungsverlust mit hohem RAM TAKT" sind.
Wenn es unstable ist verliert man halt Leistung, ganz besonders wenn in der Ereignisanzeige dann ab 3866 WHEA Fehler auftauchen können (was bei sehr vielen der Fall ist) das macht die Kiste durch das logging langsamer.

Klar kann man nun das loggen (via Tools) deaktivieren, aber das wäre nur eine "Selbstverarsche" und nur eine Behebung des Symptoms nicht der Ursache und macht das System dennoch auf dauer instabil aufgrund von korrupten Daten.

Somit geht die Kritik wieder einmal an das RAM OC.


----------



## Birdy84 (2. Juni 2022)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man halt keine Angaben der Subtimings macht und somit davon ausgehen muss, dass nur die Maintimings und der Takt angehoben wird, kann man auch nicht großartig Leistung gewinnen.


Da hast du recht, die gewählten Subtimings gehen nicht aus dem Test nicht hervor. In einem älteren Test zu Zen2, konnte PCGH ein Plus von 6-17% (ohne Hintergrundlast) messen, nur durch anziehen der Subtimings (bei recht strammen 3800Mhz bei 15-15-15-35-1T mit SR Modulen).

Das zeigt aber mal wieder, wie wichtig es ist, sich präziese auszudrücken.

Edit: In eigenen Tests mit meinem Computer in der PCGH Benchmarkszene in BFV mit messe ich folgende, relative Durchschnitts-Fps:

100% Default Bios + XMP
106,5% 1900Mhz IF/ 3800Mhz RAM mit optimierten (Sub)timings
123,3% mit zusätzlicher Optimierung über CO und PBO

Den größeren Sprung hat also in der Messreihe der Mehrtakt der Kerne gebracht.


----------



## Darkearth27 (2. Juni 2022)

Nimmt man ein anderes Spiel sieht es wieder anders aus.

Als Beispiel CP2077


Spoiler



Timings Intel: (*bei allen Tests gleich)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Timings AMD (bei allen Tests gleich)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


12th Gen intel XMP 3200 vs 3600 = 3.4%
4000 c16 1:1 mit optmierten subs = 22.8% mehr als 3200 c14




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das gleiche mit dem 3D und man sieht, dass der Cache hier fast alles abfängt.



Battlefield 5:


Spoiler



5800X von 3200 CL14 XMP auf 4000 C16 optimiert = 11% AVG



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Intel Plattform sind es dann 18.5% mehr AVG



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der 3D profitiert auch hier, durch den Cache, wieder mal am wenigsten vom RAM OC


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wie gesagt, das sind eigentlich Daten die ich in den Leserartikel einbauen wollte, aber ich komme nicht zum schreiben, deswegen hier "kurz" angerissen *und sorry für das Offtopic.*


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. Juni 2022)

hm1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem ich mir im April ein neues Alder Lake System zugeammengebaut hatte, waren die letzten drei Ausgaben eher weniger spannend für mich . In letzter Zeit gab es gefühlt nur Tests und Fachwissen, aber leider kaum Praxisartikel.
> 
> ...



Leider ist es im Rahmen der Mainboard-Tests nicht möglich zu prüfen, ob sämtliche Optionen auch mit allen CPUs korrekt umgesetzt werden – wenn das Offset beim gar nicht getesteten B660-I nicht funktioniert, ist das natürlich ärgerlich, aber auch ich müsste in so einem Fall erstmal den Support kontaktieren, und dem Hersteller die Möglichkeit zur Nachbesserung einräumen. (Oder alternativ alle Platinen monatlich neu testen. )

Adaptive Spannungsregelung ist nicht star an den I/O-Hub gekoppelt, sondern wird beispielsweise von Asrock auch auf dem H670 Riptide und dem B660 Steel Legend angeboten (nicht aber beim B660 Pro RS). Ich vermute mal, dass es sich um reine Produktdifferenzierung handelt, wenn ein Hersteller das Feature streicht. Daher ist es auch bei einem Temperatursenk-Praxisartikel (für den es tatsächlich mal wieder Jahres-Zeit wird) auch nur eingeschränkt möglich, derart modellspezifische Aspekte zu berücksichtigen.

CPU-Temperaturlimit-Optionen prüfe ich bislang nicht. Aber wenn das für weitere Leute interessant ist, könnte ich es in künftigen Wertungssystemen berücksichtigen. Die letzten acht Jahre hat schicht nie jemand danach gefragt.  Geht es dir um eine Senkung oder um eine Anhebung der Throtteling-Grenze?


----------



## hm1 (3. Juni 2022)

Danke für eure Antworten,


PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Warum hast du dann eine K-CPU gekauft?


... wegen dem minimal höheren Singlecore Takt und der vermeintlich besseren Selektierung (in der Hoffnung auf besseres UV).  - Aber ich habe mich damit abgefunden  (Z-Boards im ITX Format einem etwas besseren Soundchip waren damals entweder nicht verfügbar oder wurden gescalpt)



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Adaptive Spannungsregelung ist nicht star an den I/O-Hub gekoppelt, sondern wird beispielsweise von Asrock auch auf dem H670 Riptide und dem B660 Steel Legend angeboten (nicht aber beim B660 Pro RS). Ich vermute mal, dass es sich um reine Produktdifferenzierung handelt, wenn ein Hersteller das Feature streicht. Daher ist es auch bei einem Temperatursenk-Praxisartikel (für den es tatsächlich mal wieder Jahres-Zeit wird) auch nur eingeschränkt möglich, derart modellspezifische Aspekte zu berücksichtigen.
> 
> CPU-Temperaturlimit-Optionen prüfe ich bislang nicht. Aber wenn das für weitere Leute interessant ist, könnte ich es in künftigen Wertungssystemen berücksichtigen. Die letzten acht Jahre hat schicht nie jemand danach gefragt.  Geht es dir um eine Senkung oder um eine Anhebung der Throtteling-Grenze?



Danke für die Klarstellungen, dann geht ein chipsetspezifischer UV Artikel natürlich nicht! Dachte das wäre von Intel so vorgegeben (keine adaptive Voltage, da offiziell auch kein OC-Support)...

Mir geht es um eine Senkung des Temperaturlimits. Mein Plan war das Temperaturlimit so weit zu senken, dass ich 3/4 des Jahres bequem damit auskomme. Im Sommer bei Extremlast und einer Raumtemperatur von 29-32°C soll der hingegen bewusst ins Limit gehen . Allerdings wäre so eine Option keinenfalls kaufentscheidend gewesen und fällt eher in die Kategorie Nische...


----------



## MyticDragonblast (9. Juni 2022)

Herstellerkühler gegen Aftermarket-Lösung(Rajintek Morpheus etc.). Wäre interessant zu wissen, ob die Ghetto-Mods immernoch Kreise um die Herstellerkühler ziehen. Vom Platzverbrauch schenkt sich beides ja nichts mehr im High-End Bereich.
Auch interessant in dem Zusammenhang der direkte Vergleich mit den offiziellen Asus-Noctua-Kombinationen.


----------

